# My costume this year, what do you think?



## Rural Scarecrow (Oct 22, 2014)

That costume is badass. What is that a mask or makeup? Makeup on the hand? Very detailed!


----------



## iJeax (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you! It's a silicone mask/hand combo


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to reprise my role as Freddy this year but I have El cheapo mask, I would love a silicone like yours but too strong for my budget, looks awesome, my sweater is a bit large but yours is form fitted, nice because Freddy is slim,


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## iJeax (Oct 25, 2014)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm going to reprise my role as Freddy this year but I have El cheapo mask, I would love a silicone like yours but too strong for my budget, looks awesome, my sweater is a bit large but yours is form fitted, nice because Freddy is slim,


I actually got quite lucky because I bought the sweater on eBay and it ended up being a perfect fit! Don't feel too bad. I'm 20 and live at home still so I can afford to spend the extra money on stuff like that. Just save up, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Can you take a pic emoting a bit more sinister expression?


----------



## iJeax (Oct 25, 2014)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Can you take a pic emoting a bit more sinister expression?


Sure I'll take one for you on Halloween  The pics in the thread were taken yesterday.


----------



## Rural Scarecrow (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a huge Freddy Krueger/Wes Craven fan and over the years that is the best costume I have seen. Whoever did the silicone did a great job very professional.....even down to the nose which is almost like a witch's nose. I also like that it's "old school" Freddy makeup. Sweater and fedora is great too. Enjoy and use the get up to your advantage. My kids think it's scarier than the real Freddy.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Really cool costume but a bit too expensive for my blood. 
Maybe you could burn or fray the edges of the sweater a bit to make it more 'dirty' and 'old school' looking?
Just a suggestion of course.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Love it!! It looks really good!


----------



## iJeax (Oct 25, 2014)

The Real Joker said:


> Really cool costume but a bit too expensive for my blood.
> Maybe you could burn or fray the edges of the sweater a bit to make it more 'dirty' and 'old school' looking?
> Just a suggestion of course.


That's a good idea. I plan on selling the entire costume after Halloween so I'll probably just leave it alone and let the next person decide on what they wanna do with it


----------



## pellollo (Aug 18, 2014)

Robert Englund came to my city to the horrorfest ... Amazing!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

iJeax said:


> That's a good idea. I plan on selling the entire costume after Halloween so I'll probably just leave it alone and let the next person decide on what they wanna do with it


Oh... I see. Well best of luck then,


----------

